# Radical rubber band gun



## a_majoor (28 Sep 2008)

Really does not need any comment:

http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/09/video-full-meta.html


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Sep 2008)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Really does not need any comment:



No comment would be sufficient.

Now, just need pictures of a purdy, long-legged woman with that thing...   
*Drools onto keyboard*

Midget


----------



## danchapps (28 Sep 2008)

I want one!!!


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> No comment would be sufficient.
> 
> Now, just need pictures of a purdy, long-legged woman with that thing...
> *Drools onto keyboard*
> ...



one way or another, you REALLY need to do something with your urges......it is now translating into drool on my screen...  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (29 Sep 2008)

Mmmm, I think I want one - it would certainly liven up the next virtual conference...


----------



## Koenigsegg (29 Sep 2008)

Exactly.  I'm sure I know some teachers/instructors who would like to have one of those.


----------



## ammocat (29 Sep 2008)

I definitely want one, it could be used to teach basic ballistics and keep students awake.


----------



## a_majoor (28 Jul 2009)

And a radical blow gun for those high accuracy shots:


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jul 2009)

Wow, some folk really DO have too much time on their hands....where's IA's & stoppages?

Weapon fires, Weapon STOPS!!!

IA - look
Stoppage - empty rubber band magazine
Reload with fresh ruber bands
Continue firing!!


----------



## Shec (28 Jul 2009)

Does one need a Rubber Band Acquisition Certificate  ?


----------



## Spanky (28 Jul 2009)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Exactly.  I'm sure I know some teachers/instructors who would like to have one of those.


For sure!  I would love to have one in my desk drawer.  When one of my grade 8s gets silly and flings an elastic, I would pull that out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jul 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> For sure!  I would love to have one in my desk drawer.  When one of my grade 8s gets silly and flings an elastic, I would pull that out.




Yep, it's all fun and games.....until someone loses an eye :tsktsk:


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jul 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yep, it's all fun and games.....until someone loses an eye :tsktsk:



Then we call it a "sport" >


----------



## Spanky (29 Jul 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Then we call it a "sport" >


Hmmm, yes, I see your point. Then the kids will see it as an extra gym class, which would be considered a reward.  We can't have that!   :tsktsk:


----------



## JBoyd (29 Jul 2009)

For those interested http://www.projectsinmetal.com/video-full-metal-rubber-band-gun/ has a PDF of the plans so that anyone can make their own (or attempt to at least)


----------



## Spanky (29 Jul 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> For those interested http://www.projectsinmetal.com/video-full-metal-rubber-band-gun/ has a PDF of the plans so that anyone can make their own (or attempt to at least)



I wonder if one could get a small business stimulus package loan in order to start up a company.  It could help to diversify the economy.


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jul 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> For those interested http://www.projectsinmetal.com/video-full-metal-rubber-band-gun/ has a PDF of the plans so that anyone can make their own (or attempt to at least)



Thanks for the link JBoyd.  I don't work with metal - but I'm pretty sure I can duplicate that in hardwood (I have some maple and cherry laying around - which should turn the trick).

If I do it (I'd need a fair bit of "idle time" in the shop), and it works, I'll post pictures.


Roy


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jul 2009)

There is also a site out there, www.backyardartillery.com, that sells a rubberband machine gun or plans for it, other models, trebuchets which can launch a golf ball some distance and other things.


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jul 2009)

Potato cannons......big ones......


----------



## Shec (31 Jul 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> I wonder if one could get a small business stimulus package loan in order to start up a company.  It could help to diversify the economy.



That could be a tough one.  There may be a prohibition against the use of publicly funded economic development programs to support the private production and distribution of "weapons of mass destruction".


----------



## a_majoor (3 Sep 2012)

Rubber band artillery for water baloons. More summertime fun:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/how-to/tips/early-adopter-build-this-water-balloon-launcher-12203650?click=pm_news


----------



## Staff Weenie (3 Sep 2012)

Keep laughing folks - a few more budget cuts, and we'll all be using these on exercise........


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Keep laughing folks - a few more budget cuts, and we'll all be using these on exercise........



LMAO


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yep, it's all fun and games.....until someone loses an eye :tsktsk:



 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (4 Sep 2012)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Keep laughing folks - a few more budget cuts, and we'll all be using these on exercise........




Somehow I can see this on Section Attacks... "Bravo... take the *poink*.. Aughhhh.. my eye"


This is why we wear the BEW's.


----------



## a_majoor (8 Jan 2014)

Well the rubber band gun has been updated. Video at link:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2535224/Thats-got-hurt-Student-designs-85-machine-gun-fires-14-RUBBER-BANDS-second.html



> *That's got to hurt! Student designs £85 machine gun that fires 14 RUBBER BANDS a second*
> 
> The rubber band machine gun is able to fire 672 rubber bands up to 26 feet (eight metres) at a rate of 14 shots a second from its 16 barrels
> It was created by an 18-year-old Ukranian design student who was inspired by the working of the Gatling gun - an early rapid-fire weapon
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jul 2014)

Bigger and better fun. Popular Mechanics has plans to build Leonardo Da Vinci's torsion catapult:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/how-to-build-leonardo-da-vincis-catapult?click=pm_news#slide-1

No news on when plans for Leonardo's tank will be available


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2014)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> No news on when plans for Leonardo's tank will be available



Hey! That's the first one I crewed!  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (10 Oct 2014)

A gun that makes and shoots paper airplanes. How much fun is that! Watch the video on link:

http://www.popsci.com/article/diy/gun-makes-and-fires-paper-airplanes



> *This Gun Makes And Fires Paper Airplanes*
> Yes, you read that correctly.
> By Kelsey D. Atherton Posted 10.08.2014 at 5:00 pm
> 735
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (6 Mar 2015)

Springtime is coming!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGwiri3iwU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFj4efBPoyc

and ping pog balls going at supersonic speed (among other things)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgA4CIOee7o


----------



## a_majoor (21 Mar 2015)

This goes way beyond a rubber band gun, but for a very extreme sort of backyard fun (assuming you have a huge backyard...)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2iD9iNfh0U&t=31


----------



## a_majoor (4 Jun 2015)

A bit less fun than rubber band guns, water balloon slingshots or Leonardo da Vinci's tank (much less a flame thrower), but some interesting fun you can make out of old CD/DVD's:

http://mathcraft.wonderhowto.com/how-to/make-two-circle-wobbler-from-cds-0130738/

Enjoy


----------



## a_majoor (8 Jul 2015)

Taking things way past 11.......
A bunch of Americans challenge Japan to a giant robot duel

http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/video-thursday-giant-robot-duel-snake-monster-how-driverless-cars-see

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVJTGLL2SnI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLl9mF8TSCU


----------



## a_majoor (11 Jul 2015)

And it's on. Japan accepts the Giant Robot challenge:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u8mheM2Hrg#t=56


----------



## a_majoor (8 Apr 2016)

Time for more fun:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a20312/joerg-sprave-full-auto-ping-pong-gatling-gun/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i9NFhq4M94

Enjoy!


----------

